# July Throwdown Winners



## bmudd14474 (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats to 

Dcarch for Winning both Judges and Viewers choice. He will be awarded the Judges choice winner. 


Lobster Carbonara 

Three of the main ingredients were smoked with different woods to create a chorus of smoked flavor harmony

Using my humidified cold smoker, I was able to smoke the home made spaghetti with mesquite pellets.

The Lobster was apple smoked at 160F.

And the home-made bacon was maple smoked.

Home pasteurized eggs were used.  I feel eggs are important to the concept of Carbonara. 
View media item 245978




Congrats to Tucson BBQ Fan for winning Viewer Choice. Since Dcarch can't win both this puts Tucson BBQ Fan as winner of Viewers.

Quattro Fuma Spiral Manicotti, Lasagna Fatty 
View media item 245987

Please give them a good atta boy.


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 20, 2013)

WOW!  Great lookin cooks folks.  Congratulations!


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 20, 2013)

very nice fatty


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2013)

Good Job guys...JJ


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## jginindy (Aug 20, 2013)

wow!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats folks, for the innovative meals.....     Dave


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## jeffed76 (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats guys!  Those both look awesome.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 20, 2013)

congrats. I was about to say how does one win both when one cant win both lol. every one did great with a noodle challenge. mine was the blazin beef and bowties. i was happy tying with 3rd. cant wait to see the next challenge.


----------



## seenred (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats to the winners...well deserved!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## smoking b (Aug 20, 2013)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 20, 2013)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## disco (Aug 20, 2013)

Bravo.

Disco


----------



## smokinawesome (Aug 21, 2013)

Great job! I did the smoked shortribs stirfry....had fun with my first throwdown!


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## dcarch (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! ! How exciting! It didn’t take long for me to brag to all my friends and relatives and dogs and cats that I won my first cooking contest, LOL!

I am proud, but I am not that proud. I feel that I didn’t win this cooking contest fairly. 

My entry gained an advantage because someone gave me a few very simple basics on how to make food pictures look more presentable.

Honestly, I recognize that *  **ALL* the entries of this contest are great creations, and I know my dish is not actually the best one, really, I am not just saying. If you give me permission to play with your photos, I can show you and share with you those few simple basics. I can proof to you what I am talking about that everyone of your creations is a winner.

Thanks again! I will talk about my dish on another thread later after work.

dcarch


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 21, 2013)

:congratulation_graphics_2:

Welcome to the club!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations to all who entered. They all looked MY T TASTY!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Aug 21, 2013)

great concepts and execution on both meals shown.....congrats.....Willie


----------



## dj mishima (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ski-freak (Aug 21, 2013)

*Congratulations* to the WINNERS - you both had great entries, and *Thank You* to everyone that voted! I especially appreciated those that voted for my Lobster Mac and Cheese, which ended up 4th place in number of votes, and was my first-ever entry!!!


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 21, 2013)

congrats to the winners!!


----------



## squatch (Aug 21, 2013)

Great smoke, still wishing I could sample each dish!


----------



## mrchuckierock (Aug 21, 2013)

Congrats to the winners. Job very well done. I would also like to thank the people that voted for my Manicotti dish. Was pleased with the result of my first entry. I'll see you guys next month and another big congrats to the winners. You guys earned it!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone - I was surprised to come in second on the viewers choice - thought the lack of description would hurt me.  I'll be posting the whole story later today.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations to All!


----------



## bad santa (Aug 21, 2013)

Congrats everyone those entries look laripin' good! Outstanding!


----------



## fishinchik (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome job!    Congrats on both dishes!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 5, 2013)

so whens the next one? itching to fire it up again.


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 5, 2013)

I am ready to get a little redemption......my last showing was bad......


----------



## squirrel (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats you guys! dcarch has some mad skills! I can't wait til he breaks out the drimmel and does some of that fancy shmancy bone carving.


----------



## bandman45 (Sep 10, 2013)

I would enjoy trying the recipes, is that possible?  Would appreciate someone pointing me towards the recipes.

Thanks!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 10, 2013)

Bandman45 said:


> I would enjoy trying the recipes, is that possible?  Would appreciate someone pointing me towards the recipes.
> 
> Thanks!!




It is really up to the individual on if they post recipes. I am not sure if the winners posted theirs, but you could PM them and ask for it. If it was another one, I do not recall seeing anything posted for them. I did not post one for mine due to the lack of votes. So I figured there was no intrest in it. But I am sure if you put out which ones you are interested in, they might post it for you....


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2013)

Mouse over the entrants name.....  a screen will pop us..... click on "Threads Started" and see if he/she put in a recipe and process for his/her entry....      Dave


----------



## stuartclark568 (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice ... its really yummy and mouth watering


----------



## fpmich (Oct 2, 2013)

When I hit that level of expertise, I'll start my own smoking forums.

NEVER HAPPEN!  LOL

Good job guys!


----------

